# Dainty Tree Frogs



## Polgara (Feb 18, 2009)

My frogs are about 12 months old (i.e since breathing air) they are Dainty Tree Frogs but still all bright yellow, will they turn green? I kinda like them yellow but a green one would be nice too!!


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 18, 2009)

woo hoo!! you got it!! i cant really help with the question, but they are really nice looking frogs!! i like the first pic!!


----------



## Polgara (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks, thats Frogdger. A poser and a showoff. often jumps on your hand when cleaning the tank and likes to check you out. Hard to pick him from the rest as they are all Fricken YELLO2


----------



## paleoherp (Feb 18, 2009)

I like the pics too


----------



## andyscott (Feb 18, 2009)

Very nice, Ive kept Daintys in the past, they are my fav frog.

To answer your question, I had 2 that both stayed yellow while in my care (about 2 years).
Then I past them on to a mate that had a colony of them.
Last I saw them, there was 9 in his colony (4x yellow and 5x green)


Great looking setup as well, Im liking the bramiliad.
Just make sure its planted in chemical free soil (coco pete) topped with gravel.


----------



## Polgara (Feb 18, 2009)

Thankyou andyscott, I guess it will be a wait and see kinda thing, I do like them yellow as they stand out amongst the greenery in the tank. 

They are very entertaining, and quite active during the day if you pop flys in the tank.

The soil is chemical free, though I had not covered it with gravel - Wouldn't that hurt their tummy? It is mostly covered with moss though. Attached is a proper pic of full set up. Any suggested improvements would be welcome.


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 18, 2009)

Maybe you should just get another one that is green, that would be my solution


----------

